# First Lite Corrugate Guide Pants



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Guide pants in ASAT size large.
I've worn these on one trip and like them but need to get a medium.
$110

Here is a review on them.
http://www.rokslide.com/2012-01-09-05-09-42/clothing/377-first-lite-corrugate-guide-pants


----------

